# 5.5 fro?



## Jaypeare (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich hätte die Möglichkeit, ein 5.5 FRO Frameset vergleichsweise günstig zu erstehen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Bike? Empfehlenswert? Worauf sollte man achten bzw. gibt es bekannte Schwachstellen?

Schon mal danke.


----------



## Jaypeare (25. Januar 2011)

Hmmm. 99 Hits und keine einzige Meinung dazu? Oder hat der Rahmen zu wenig Federweg, um hier ernst genommen zu werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (25. Januar 2011)

Ist eine leichtere Version des 5.5. Hat eine leichtere Schwinge als das normale und deshalb gehen keine Reifen über 2.3" rein. Ausserdem hat es einen 1 1/8 integrierten Steuersatz und keinen normalen 1 1/8. Geo soll gleich sein, Rahmen ist minimal leichter da Rohrsätze vom damaligen Spider verwendet wurden (soweit ich weiss).
Habe ein normales 5.5 und die Geo gefällt mir sehr gut. Wenn Du was in die Richtung XC-Trailbike (All Mountain Race nach BIKE-Nomenklatur) mit langen Federwegen magst sicher keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## Jaypeare (25. Januar 2011)

Das ist doch was, danke.

Mir schwebt ein einigermaßen leichter Allrounder für Touren in nicht allzu hartem Gelände vor (würde mich da fahrtechnisch gerne weiterentwickeln und meine im Moment eng gesetzten Grenzen weiter verschieben, zum Freerider werde ich aber nicht mehr), gerne auch mal etwas schneller. Könnte demnach ja passen.


----------



## iRider (25. Januar 2011)

Passt sehr gut würde ich sagen. Gerade wenn Du ein XC-Bike gewohnt bist. Das normale fährt sich sehr verspielt. Deutlich sicherer als ein XC-Bike und IMO auch besser als ein 120-130 mm Bike mit selber Geo. Ich habe meins mit 150 mm Gabel aufgebaut, fahre es auf Touren aber nehme auch mal kleine Sprünge usw. mit. Das Federverhalten ist nicht gerade plüschig wenn man den Luftdämpfer fährt (ich fahre es auch eher hart abgestimmt) aber schluckt gut was bei hohem Tempo oder rauhem Gelände weg. Vom Fahrverhalten ist es nicht so verzeihend wie z.B. der Tracer VP, man kann es aber trotzdem hart fahren muss aber ein bisschen mehr auf der Hut sein. Das alte VPP-System geht gut beim Antritt, man spürt aber im kleinen Kettenblatt Pedalrückschlag, nur falls Dich das stört.
Wenn Du eine Revelation oder 150 mm Fox Gabel reinpackst und einen eher XC-lastigen Aufbau mit etwas stabileren Laufrädern hast Du ein 1A Bike. Einziger Haken IMO beim FRO Modell ist die schon erwähnte geringe Reifenfreiheit. Bei einem 2.2-2.3-er ist Schluss. Ins normale gehen 2.4-er Schwalbe oder 2.5 Maxxis noch rein.


----------



## Jaypeare (26. Januar 2011)

Das hört sich gut an. Danke für deine Einschätzung. Mit der geringen Reifenfreiheit kann ich glaube ich leben.
Habe den Rahmen geordert und bin gespannt.


----------



## hoangvanhiep (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo 

es stimmt nicht ganz, an meinem Spider 1 kann ich Schwalbe Fat al 2.35 montieren, das hat ein Haendler bei Ebay auch bestaetigt. Ich gehe davon aus , dass Du an 5.5 FRO auch mind. 2,35 montieren kannst ( 1 mm Luft und mit etwas Fingerspitzengefuel) !!!

Gruss


----------



## Jaypeare (14. Februar 2011)

So, mittlerweile ist der Rahmen angekommen. In teamrot, ich bin froh, dass ich nach reiflicher Überlegung mich gegen den schwarzen entschieden habe. Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, die Verarbeitung ist eindrucksvoll. Wenn ich mal dazu komme, ein Bild zu machen, das dem Rahmen gerecht wird, stelle ich es ein.

Gleich noch ein paar Folgefragen:

- Der Rahmen braucht einen integrierten Steuersatz. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass ein Campa-kompatibler Steuersatz für 42mm Steuerrohrdurchmesser und 45/45° benötigt wird. Weiß das jemand genauer bzw. kann das bestätigen? Campa bei einem amerikanischen Rahmen kommt mir komisch vor, hätte eher Cane Creek oder Ritchey erwartet.

- Ich habe vor, das Tauchrohr der Gabel in Rahmenfarbe lackieren zu lassen. Weiß zufällig jemand, welche RAL-Farbe dem Intense-rot am ehesten entspricht?

- Der Rahmen kam ohne Steuerrohrplakette. Nur ein kleiner Schönheitsfehler, aber wenn schon denn schon. Kriegt man die irgendwo einzeln? Muss nicht unbedingt die FRO-Plakette sein.


----------



## iRider (14. Februar 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> - Der Rahmen braucht einen integrierten Steuersatz. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass ein Campa-kompatibler Steuersatz für 42mm Steuerrohrdurchmesser und 45/45° benötigt wird. Weiß das jemand genauer bzw. kann das bestätigen? Campa bei einem amerikanischen Rahmen kommt mir komisch vor, hätte eher Cane Creek oder Ritchey erwartet.



Ist nur Campa-Standard weil die ihn zuerst benutzt haben. Viele Hersteller bieten diesem Standard entsprechende Steuersätze an.



Jaypeare schrieb:


> - Ich habe vor, das Tauchrohr der Gabel in Rahmenfarbe lackieren zu lassen. Weiß zufällig jemand, welche RAL-Farbe dem Intense-rot am ehesten entspricht?



K.A.



Jaypeare schrieb:


> - Der Rahmen kam ohne Steuerrohrplakette. Nur ein kleiner Schönheitsfehler, aber wenn schon denn schon. Kriegt man die irgendwo einzeln? Muss nicht unbedingt die FRO-Plakette sein.



Shocker (dt. Importeur) sollte Dir weitehelfen können. 
Andernfalls:

http://stores.ebay.com/SST-SADDLETIME-SPORTS-TRADER


----------



## Jaypeare (14. Februar 2011)

iRider schrieb:


> Ist nur Campa-Standard weil die ihn zuerst benutzt haben. Viele Hersteller bieten diesem Standard entsprechende Steuersätze an.



Schon klar, nur hätte ich erwartet, dass eher einer der konkurrierenden "amerikanischen" Standards verwendet würde.



iRider schrieb:


> Shocker (dt. Importeur) sollte Dir weitehelfen können.
> Andernfalls:
> http://stores.ebay.com/SST-SADDLETIME-SPORTS-TRADER



Danke. 
Den ebay-Händler kannte ich schon, mir wäre nur eine inländische Quelle lieber. Werde mich mal an Shocker wenden.


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Februar 2011)

Falls Shocker Distribution hier mitliest: Euer Web-Kontaktformular funktioniert nicht:

405 method not allowed: The requested method POST is not allowed for the URL /html/kontakt.html.

Mehrmals getestet mit Firefox 3.6.13 und IE 8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (19. Februar 2011)

im impressum gibts sogar ne telefonnummer, die man wählen könnte...schon versucht?


----------



## prodigy (20. Februar 2011)

bei hibike kannst Du auch Intense 5.5 Ersatzteile bestellen..


----------



## Jaypeare (20. Februar 2011)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> im impressum gibts sogar ne telefonnummer, die man wählen könnte...schon versucht?



Nein (siehe Uhrzeit des Posts). Es hätte mich überrascht, wenn um diese Zeit jemand ans Telefon gegangen wäre. Ich dachte aber, es könne trotzdem nicht schaden, auf den Fehler hinzuweisen.


----------



## Frog (21. März 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> So, mittlerweile ist der Rahmen angekommen. In teamrot, ich bin froh, dass ich nach reiflicher Überlegung mich gegen den schwarzen entschieden habe. Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, die Verarbeitung ist eindrucksvoll. Wenn ich mal dazu komme, ein Bild zu machen, das dem Rahmen gerecht wird, stelle ich es ein.
> 
> Gleich noch ein paar Folgefragen:
> 
> ...



..hi,

habe noch eine Plakette fürs Steuerrohr. War damals im 50  teuerem EVP-5.5 Decal-Set dabei. Was ist es dir denn wert?`

VG
Olli


----------



## Jaypeare (24. März 2011)

Frog schrieb:


> ..hi,
> 
> habe noch eine Plakette fürs Steuerrohr. War damals im 50  teuerem EVP-5.5 Decal-Set dabei. Was ist es dir denn wert?`
> 
> ...



Leider zu spät. Aber danke fürs Angebot.


----------



## daddy yo yo (15. Mai 2011)

hab den thread eben entdeckt und häng mich hier mal rein mit meinen fragen:

- mit den abkürzungen wird man ja etwas verwirrt. fro steht for racing only, soweit so gut. 
- was heisst evp?
- ist jeder 5.5 fro auch gleich ein evp?
- wie sieht's mit modellwechseln aus? gab's da mal änderungen?
- wievielfederweg vorne würdet ihr empfehlen? 140mm, oder? 5.5" = ca. 140mm
- wie fährt sich der bock? 
- welche "coolen" steuersätze könnte man in das FRO einbauen (tune, hope, chris king?); scheint ja integriert zu sein (= IS?)

vielen dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (15. Mai 2011)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> hab den thread eben entdeckt und häng mich hier mal rein mit meinen fragen:
> 
> - mit den abkürzungen wird man ja etwas verwirrt. fro steht for racing only, soweit so gut.
> - was heisst evp?



Enduro Virtual Pivot, war einfach ein Teil des Namens des originalen, nicht FRO 5.5s



daddy yo yo schrieb:


> - ist jeder 5.5 fro auch gleich ein evp?



Jein. Geo ist die selbe, nur leichterer Rohrsatz und integrierter Steuersatz.



daddy yo yo schrieb:


> - wie sieht's mit modellwechseln aus? gab's da mal änderungen?



Beim normalen 5.5 ja, beim FRO soweit ich weiss nein.



daddy yo yo schrieb:


> - wievielfederweg vorne würdet ihr empfehlen? 140mm, oder? 5.5" = ca. 140mm



Zwischen 130-160 mm geht fast alles. Da der Lenkwinkel recht steil ist würde ich eine tendenziell längere Gabel einbauen. Ich fahre im normalen 5.5 eine 150 mm Gabel.



daddy yo yo schrieb:


> - wie fährt sich der bock?



Wie ein XC-Trailbike mit Federwegsreserven. Siehe auch meine vorherigen Antworten in diesem Faden.



daddy yo yo schrieb:


> - welche "coolen" steuersätze könnte man in das FRO einbauen (tune, hope, chris king?); scheint ja integriert zu sein (= IS?)



Ist Campa-Standard. K.A. ob es da "coole" Steuersätze für gibt.


----------



## daddy yo yo (17. Mai 2011)

iRider schrieb:


> Jein. Geo ist die selbe, nur leichterer Rohrsatz und integrierter Steuersatz.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Zwischen 130-160 mm geht fast alles. Da der Lenkwinkel recht steil ist würde ich eine tendenziell längere Gabel einbauen. Ich fahre im normalen 5.5 eine 150 mm Gabel.


hallo iRider,

danke für deine antwort! jetzt noch die letzte, alles entscheidende frage zu rahmengröße:

ich bin 1,83m mit 84cm schrittlänge, fahre an meinem hardtail (bj. 2005 od. 2006) ein 590er OR mit 110er vorbau. würde mir ein 5.5 fro in MEDIUM passen? lt. geotabelle hat das medium ein 23" OR (= 584mm). ich müsste dann wohl zu einem 115er bzw. 120er vorbau greifen, was wiederum gegen den aktuellen trend längerer OR in verbindung mit einem kürzeren vorbau geht...

was meinst du?


----------



## iRider (17. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre bei 1,78 m ein M mit 100 mm Vorbau, ungekröpfter Stütze und 680 mm Low-Rise Lenker. Oberrohr fühlt sich eher kurz an aber ich würde keine gekröpfte Stütze fahren wollen da man sonst zu weit über dem Hinterrad sitzt. Du bist an der Grenze zwischen den Rahmengrössen, denke aber L könnte besser sein. Musst aber checken ob das Steuerrohr Dir dann nicht zu lang ist. Kommt auch darauf an ob Du Rahmen eher kurz oder eher lang magst. Nach dem Trend würde ich aber nicht gehen da diese Räder auch immer einen flacheren Lenkwinkel haben. Steiler Lenkwinkel + extrem kurzer Vorbau fährt sich nicht gut IMO. Kürzer als 90 mm würde ich beim 5.5 auf keinen Fall fahren wollen.


----------



## Frog (17. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre bei meinem 5.5 EVP die Gr. M bei 181cm Größe.
Habe einen 90er Vorbau und eine gerade P6 Stütze drin.
dazu zur Zeit eine PIKE..würde aber gerne auf 150mm umrüsten.
Das 5.5 EVP hat einen Lenkwinkel von 70°, also recht steil. Mitder PIKE habe ich 68,5 gemessen (vorher hatte ich eine 130er Revelation drin).

Ist ein schönes rad mit recht weichem Hinterbau. Fahr auf alle Fälle ein steifes  HR.

VG
Olli


----------



## daddy yo yo (18. Mai 2011)

iRider schrieb:


> Ich fahre bei 1,78 m ein M mit 100 mm Vorbau, ungekröpfter Stütze und 680 mm Low-Rise Lenker. Oberrohr fühlt sich eher kurz an aber ich würde keine gekröpfte Stütze fahren wollen da man sonst zu weit über dem Hinterrad sitzt. Du bist an der Grenze zwischen den Rahmengrössen, denke aber L könnte besser sein. Musst aber checken ob das Steuerrohr Dir dann nicht zu lang ist. Kommt auch darauf an ob Du Rahmen eher kurz oder eher lang magst. Nach dem Trend würde ich aber nicht gehen da diese Räder auch immer einen flacheren Lenkwinkel haben. Steiler Lenkwinkel + extrem kurzer Vorbau fährt sich nicht gut IMO. Kürzer als 90 mm würde ich beim 5.5 auf keinen Fall fahren wollen.





Frog schrieb:


> Ich fahre bei meinem 5.5 EVP die Gr. M bei 181cm Größe.
> Habe einen 90er Vorbau und eine gerade P6 Stütze drin.
> dazu zur Zeit eine PIKE..würde aber gerne auf 150mm umrüsten.
> Das 5.5 EVP hat einen Lenkwinkel von 70°, also recht steil. Mitder PIKE habe ich 68,5 gemessen (vorher hatte ich eine 130er Revelation drin).
> ...


danke euch beiden für eure antworten. nun denke ich, das M könnte passen. mal sehen. andererseits, wenn ich mir die aktuelle geo und spec's des spider 2 ansehe, da empfiehlt intense den M bei einer fahrergr. von 5'6" (168cm) bis 6' (183cm), den L von 5'10" (178cm) bis 6'4" (193cm)... 

bzgl. aufbau würde ich wohl anfangs die teile von meinem commencal hardtail an das intense schrauben. ist dann halt eher xc-lastig. aber alles auf einmal geht einfach nicht. mit dem lrs hatte ich bislang keine probleme: dt swiss 240s 6-loch / 4.2d / supercomp / rws. mit dem sollte ich zu beginn am intense wohl klarkommen. einsatzbereich ginge richtung xc (mit federwegsreserven). sollte wohl passen.

vorbau würde ich anfangs wohl auch mal meinen 110er übernehmen und dann mal etwas rumspielen mit versch. vorbaulängen.


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Mai 2011)

Hat da noch jemand bei Bikepalast zugeschlagen? 

Ich kann so ziemlich alles bestätigen, was hier geschrieben wurde: Das Bike fährt sich hervorragend, für ein 140mm Fully sehr effizient und schnell, aber mit spürbar mehr Reserven als ein Racefully. Der Hinterbau ist seitlich allerdings spürbar weicher als alles, was ich bisher sonst gefahren bin. In schnell angegangenen Kurven sorgt das schon mal für ungeplante Adrenalinkicks.

Als Gabel habe ich eine 140er Minute verbaut. Das passt gut, eine viel kürzere Gabel würde ich nicht verbauen. Die von Intense empfohlenen 100-130mm vorne sind m.M.n. ein schlechter Witz. Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie sich das Rad bergab mit einer 100er Gabel fahren würde. So fährt sich das Bike angenehm agil und geht auch sehr gut bergauf. Gabelabsenkung unnötig.

Mein Rahmen ist Größe M bei Fahrergröße 1,78m und 86cm Beinlänge. Ich habe einen Sattelstützenauszug von ca. 23cm und messe eine horizontale OR-Länge Mitte-Mitte von 59cm. Ich würde also vermuten, dass dir ein M-Rahmen ebenfalls passen würde. Eventuell wird die Sitzposition einen Tacken aufrechter als bei deinem VIP Nuts (sehr schöner Rahmen übrigens , wenn ich nicht schon zu viele Bikes hätte...), was aber auch dem Charakter entsprechen würde.


----------



## iRider (22. Mai 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Hat da noch jemand bei Bikepalast zugeschlagen?



Die hatten aber leider nicht mehr die Socoms die sie auf ihrer Webpage annonciert hatten. 
Aber der Spider FRO ist auch nicht schlecht.  


Bezüglich Hinterbausteifigkeit: fahr eine 10 mm Steckachse oder, falls Dein LRS nicht konvertiert werden kann, einen von diesen: http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=2258&category=160

Macht den Hinterbau deutlich steifer!


----------



## Jaypeare (22. Mai 2011)

iRider schrieb:


> Aber der Spider FRO ist auch nicht schlecht.



Aber hallo!



iRider schrieb:


> Bezüglich Hinterbausteifigkeit: fahr eine 10 mm Steckachse



Vielleicht versuch ich das mal, danke für den Tipp. Umbau wäre kein Problem, Hope sei Dank.


----------

